
Git for Computer Scientists - Mathnerd314
http://eagain.net/articles/git-for-computer-scientists/
======
JustAGeek
I actually found this quite accessible, I was expecting something very
complicated or theoretical but it's a good visualization and explanation about
the internals of Git.

------
pgbovine
semi-troll comment time: the title of this article seems a bit elitist and
demeaning ... what are the rest of the git tutorials on the web, then? "Git
for grubby coders"? i don't see how simply presenting a bunch of DAGs all of a
sudden makes it like "ohhhhh Computer Science!"

~~~
vijaydev
I disagree. Majority of us who use a version control do not need to know the
internals. I can be a proficient git user without even knowing what a DAG is
and that's the beauty of it. The software is so transparent that I don't need
a degree in computer science to use it. However, learning the internals gives
a nice perspective which helps in using the system better.

~~~
pgbovine
that's sort of my point, though ... you _still_ don't need a computer science
degree (or even much CS knowledge) to understand this tutorial. i would think
that self-taught hackers might be offended by the title of this article, since
it implies that you need to have some deep ivory-tower CS training in order to
understand it. but in reality, it's quite well-presented and accessible to a
general techie audience.

~~~
eru
If the title says "X for Y", I assume that it's suitable for Ys. But I do not
assume that it is unsuitable for non-Ys.

~~~
pgbovine
true, i can't dispute your logic :) but if something is totally hyperbolic and
doesn't fit expectations, then it's still weird. imagine reading something
that says "X for SUPER-DUPER-GENIUSES!!!" that somehow implies that X is not
for regular folks, even though logically it shouldn't. oh well, people are
irrational

------
vijaydev
crisp & concise. The analogy about refs being post-its is a nice one!

